# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Kind van 5 polsslag 140...en koorts 39

## ravy

gister zei mijn zoon ineens dat zn hard zo rot klopte.. 
hij zat op de bank.. toen heb ik zelf al 116 slagen pm geteld...
ben langs de hapost gegaan.. dokter luisterde even en volgens hem kwam het van de groei??

volgende ochten nog steeds het zelfde.. en we zijn weg gegaan naar ikea..
daar voelde hij zich niet lekker meer heel hangerig enz..
langs oude opa en oma gegaan want die hebben zo een proffecionele hartslage en bloeddruk meter.. daar was zijn bloed druk 111-70 en de polsslag 129... ook had hij koorts 39, 3....nou toch maarweer gebeld voor een afspraak en bij de ha post.. daarwas de pols 140 slagen.. geen aanwijsbare reden van de koots dus hij heeft wel de kinder arts gebeld.. 
en daar zeggen ze dat polsslag per graat koorts 20 slagen mag stijgen..
dus 80 + 60is 140... ze hebben de koorts 39,9 geteld..

wie heeft hier ervaring mee??? is het echt wel normaal??
bij de opa zitten dus hart kwalen zelfs zijn zusje is met 3 jarige leeftijd overleden door hart valen. dus ja ben wel een beetje bezorgd..
groetjes

----------


## christel1

Ravy, 
Heeft hij vandaag nog koorts ? Heb nog nergens gehoord dat de hartslag stijgt met het hebben van koorts.... Als ik jou was en vandaag heeft hij nog zoveel koorts want bijna 40 graden zou ik toch naar het dichtsbijzijnde ziekenhuis gaan en hen verplichten hem na te kijken door een kinderarts, zeker met de voorgeschiedenis van zijn zusje. 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## ravy

ja maarhet is het zusje van zijn opa... dus dat vinden ze dan verre familie..
maar hij heeft nu nog steeds koorts ja..
ik denk maardat ik het gewoon afwacht tot mijn eigen huisarts er weer eens naar kan kijken... dan kanik net zo lang door zeuren totdat ze me door verwijzen toch..

erg bedankt voor je berichtje en dus je steun groetjes

----------


## christel1

Sorry, had het verkeerd gelezen. Hopelijk stuurt de huisarts je door als hij het niet vertrouwt. Je zoontje is ook nog maar 5 hé en kunnen het nog niet zo makkelijk uitleggen als ze ergens pijn hebben. Misschien is dat wel weer de moeder kloek in mij die boven komt zeker ? 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## Atleet

Hartslag van een kind van 2 tot 5 jaar hoord normaal tussen de 95-140 bpm.
Ik denk dat hij wel iets verhoogd is door ziek zijn. Dat is redelijk normaal ook.
Hopeijk brenkt dit wat rust in de keet

----------


## ravy

weer bedankt voor jullie reacties,,, hij is vandaag koorts vrij geweest en deed ook weer zoals anders... alleeen de pols was nog hoog 128.. maar zoals atleed al schrijft is dat waarschijnlijk dan gewoon zijn pols.. maaaar morgen wel een afspraak bij ha...
thanks he groetjes

----------

